# Space Marine Planetstrike Releases - July



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Space Marines (shh at the back) are going to see a 'second wave' in time for Planetstrikes scheduled release for July. We already know *Vulkan He'Stan* is on the way, as I posted a couple of weeks back:










We've also seen pics floating around of the *Ironclad Dreadnought*, as pictured in the Planetstrike book at Games Day Paris:










... and the old CAD:










Finally, the other addition to the SM Codex, the *Land Speeder Storm*:










It's been mentioned Korsarro Khan will see a release, but there's no pictures I can find.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I was under the impression that that particular Hestan model was a games day exclusive? was I wrong on that?

thank GAWD they're finally giving me an ironclad...I have yet to be 100% sat on my own conversions. Unhappy that the Chainfist appears little changed. was hoping for something a little more chain-fisty? less uge-chopper'y? but still quite happy it's comin, as is the storm!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

2 different arms as far as I can see, and Vulkan was unveiled at Games Day, that's all.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

So they dare to release some lame SM stuff for my birthday? Damn them! Gimme some Iron Warriors!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

WHAT!!! Space marines dont NEED anything until GW gets their rear in gear and updates all the old models and codices!!! :threaten:


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> WHAT!!! Space marines dont NEED anything until GW gets their rear in gear and updates all the old models and codices!!! :threaten:


It's been said many, many times before. SM players make up ~50% of the 40k player base. Introducing SM stuff makes GW more money. It'd be awesome if GW did things evenly for the fun of the game, but it's in their best interest to run a business even still.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i want more chaos stuff dammit! but otherwise cool, nice find!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

how would you suggest they fund these new codex's for other armies?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

_OPINION BASED RAAAAAAAAGE!!!_

Well, thats about it really... I know why they have to release more Marine stuff, and its always nice to see new stuff regardless of what it is.

My whining has very bad and soft ground to stand on...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> WHAT!!! Space marines dont NEED anything until GW gets their rear in gear and updates all the old models and codices!!! :threaten:


Kinda discriminatory viewpoint, would you feel the same if the shoe was on the other foot?

Attitudes like " army X doesn't need any new stuff, because army Y isn't up to date" cause bad blood amongst the community, and are not necessarily based on sound logic. Just because army Y is out- of date, and army X has been receiving a lot of attention, it does not mean that army X no longer needs the new range of models. It does mean that Army Y needs new figures, but that need is not mutually exclusive.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol never mind current imperial pricing we'll pay 100 bucks for ironclad and 75 for landspeeder storm so chin up chumps


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

spike12225 said:


> lol never mind current imperial pricing we'll pay 100 bucks for ironclad and 75 for landspeeder storm so chin up chumps


What a pointless post. 

With regards to it being yet more releases for Space Marines, there are rumours of some Daemon releases and the Eldar jetbikes for Planetstrike also - these are the only confirmed ones.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

*O Rly¿?*



Syph said:


> With regards to it being yet more releases for Space Marines, there are rumours of some *Daemon releases* and the Eldar jetbikes for Planetstrike also - these are the only confirmed ones.


,___,
[]
/)__)
-"--"-
O RLY¿? 
Could you please enlighten me?


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

If its Anything like the release for Cities of Death then most armies should see some releases. Heres hoping, eh. There has been a few rumours about the Eldar Jetbikes.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

bon_jovi said:


> If its Anything like the release for Cities of Death then most armies should see some releases. Heres hoping, eh. There has been a few rumours about the Eldar Jetbikes.


tyranids are also getting a plastic trygon in the near future .....


chaoz


----------

